# Square slingshot rubber



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I was hoping to be able to get this somewhere in the US. I called McMaster Carr and they were not able to help. Are there any stateside sources?
Wayne


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Not that I've been able to find, check with Flatband, if anyone has a source it would be him.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wayne,give Melchior Menzel a shout at "Slingshots of the World",that's where I got mine from.You can also go to Pete Hogan at Hoganscastings,he'll have it. No US distributor has it that I can find. You will find out two things when you try it, it is the longest lasting of any shape rubber and speed at the approximate same draw length would be comparable to a set of Trumark mid range tubes-( that is if you use the wider of the two gauges of cube). I had it in two sizes,5/16" and 3/16" If I remember. Thanks, Flatband


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi wayne we stock black sq band set @ 5/16 traditional milbro style?


----------

